
Show HN: DOI → PDF with a telegram bot - gagarin
https://web.telegram.org/#/im?p=@f451bot
======
cloutiertyler
Sweet! Would love to be able to do something like that on our site. For
example:
[https://skylab.io/Alessandro/EchoSure/references](https://skylab.io/Alessandro/EchoSure/references)

How do you deal with paywalls?

